# Quick Corn Cob Question



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I have recently picked up a couple cobs to get me through the not owning many pipes start up period. I did some searching but couldn't find an answer to this. What kind of rest period if any do I need to give the cobs between bowls? I'm kind of thinking this is a moot point with them being a throw away type pipe but wanted to be sure I was on the right track.

Also, will mixing tobacco types in cobs matter much? If so, which ones should I keep seperate. I bought two and intend one for aromatics and one for everything else. Is this ok?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

With cobs, I wouldn't overthink it too much. You may want to add another for English/Latakia-but I wouldn't sweat it....


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know about a recommended resting time, but I only let mine rest a few hours between bowls many times. I'm sure if you allowed them to rest a day between bowls as you would other types of pipes you would prolong the life perhaps. I figured for less than $5.00 I could replace it if I burnt it out too soon by over smoking it.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Good questions, ultramag.

I also wonder; how can I tell when a cob (or any other pipe for that matter) has been 'smoked out'?
Will a cob eventually burn through to the exterior of the bowl?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Smoke it all you want but letting it get too hot for too long will eventually lead to a burn-through. When that happens buy another.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Personally, I'm still sampling new tobacco's all the time and finding out what i like, and because of this, I show my cobs no mercy. I smoke them whenever I want, using whatever tobacco I want, as often as I want. So far so good! Besides, like everyone else has said, worst case scenario is you buy another one for 5 bucks.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I love my cob. I'll be sorry to see it go when I burn it out. But I'll get another, se la vie. Good question tough.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Cobs are truly wonderful pipes when you think about it... They give such great service and take such abuse! I've got one I've had since 1981 - a MM I got in the spring of '81 on a road trip with a buddy in Virginia. Though it doesn't get smoked daily anymore, perhaps a couple times per month. It's a dear old friend and has MANY memories attached to it... Of my late teen years when I got it, memories of laying under the shade of a big oak tree studying or reading a good book at college on a brisk, sunny fall afternoon in western Illinois, camping trips, etc... That cob has gone through about four stems over the years, but it's still a true joy.

If a cob burns out dont sweat it, but dont be shocked if it gives you many years of service though, so treat it with the respect it deserves!


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Arizona said:


> Cobs are truly wonderful pipes when you think about it... They give such great service and take such abuse! I've got one I've had since 1981 - a MM I got in the spring of '81 on a road trip with a buddy in Virginia. Though it doesn't get smoked daily anymore, perhaps a couple times per month. It's a dear old friend and has MANY memories attached to it... Of my late teen years when I got it, memories of laying under the shade of a big oak tree studying or reading a good book at college on a brisk, sunny fall afternoon in western Illinois, camping trips, etc... That cob has gone through about four stems over the years, but it's still a true joy.
> 
> If a cob burns out dont sweat it, but dont be shocked if it gives you many years of service though, so treat it with the respect it deserves!


Great advice and great words of wisdom from an experienced piper.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

agony said:


> Good questions, ultramag.
> 
> I also wonder; how can I tell when a cob (or any other pipe for that matter) has been 'smoked out'?
> Will a cob eventually burn through to the exterior of the bowl?


 I have seen many burn through.

A corn cob will definitely let you know.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

A word to keep your cobs in good working order.

Don't try to sweeten the bowl. I made that mistake over the weekend. After not being able to use my other pipes (in for cleaning!), I decided to smoke some Penzance in it, leaving my cob smelling...piquant. So I decided to clean it with salt/alcohol. A flash cleaning with 91% isopropyl (it evaporates really quickly) then a slow cleaning with Bacardi and it now smells sweet, but the alcohol that dribbled down the side wore off the coating they put on it and left pockmarking in the side. Also for some reason, the stem now doesn't fit. I will continue to try to save my precious first cob, but I fear for the outcome. So..I pass this info on to you so that my fate is not shared by many.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

I have several cobs. I love them! Cobs do not require rest periods as briars do. Just let the bowl cool and you are ready to go. Cobs do not 'ghost' previously smoked tobaccos. It is still a good idea to keep one for aros, one for english blends, and one for Va/ VApers. Every few months I set my cobs out in the Arizona sun and let the dry out. It really does rejuvinate them. If you smoke them often, keep the cake trimmed to a minimum. Cake in a cob takes up a lot of space and makes the tobacco chamber smaller. Cobs do not need a build up of cake to smoke well. In that respect, they are much like a meer.
Ken


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

The Pirate said:


> I have several cobs. I love them! Cobs do not require rest periods as briars do. Just let the bowl cool and you are ready to go. Cobs do not 'ghost' previously smoked tobaccos. It is still a good idea to keep one for aros, one for english blends, and one for Va/ VApers. Every few months I set my cobs out in the Arizona sun and let the dry out. It really does rejuvinate them. If you smoke them often, keep the cake trimmed to a minimum. Cake in a cob takes up a lot of space and makes the tobacco chamber smaller. Cobs do not need a build up of cake to smoke well. In that respect, they are much like a meer.
> Ken


They burn through if ya' over do it so I'd let it rest 24 hours if you're a pretty hard puffer. But most people keep a few on hand so while one rests ya' got others to smoke. Yep they can burn through but that's the beauty of a cob, you can always get another one. I had one guy buy 36 at a time. He just loved 'em. As for cleaning I treat 'em as Meers, just wipe out the bowl with a cloth and run a cleaner through. I wouldn't use any type of cleaning fluid at all in them babies.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise guys!!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

frenchy said:


> . . . I had one guy buy 36 at a time. . . .


36? :r

So it won't be that strange when I order 5 or 10 of them later tonight - 

Ron


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

He bought 36 cobs in one order??? I wonder if for gifts or was he really that hard-core of a smoker? Terribly forgetful? lol 

I'm impressed!


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

One of the great benefits of the cob is the "who cares?" mentality you can have while smoking one. For only 5 bucks, it really doesn't matter if it is too windy, an aromatic that may taint the pipe, etc., etc. I tend to get too anal about things and want to "get it right." Don't oversmoke a briar! Don't drop it! Don't get it too hot! Don't don't don't. When I tried a cob with that "who cares?" notion, my pipe smoking went to the next level. THIS is what it is about! (Of course, the Vanilla Creme helped a lot, lol.) I found myself relaxing more with the briar as well. So, I guess in answer to the first question posted, Who cares? :chk


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

It amazes me just how good they are, even after hearing all the compliments. I love my cob and my cob loves me.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

RGD said:


> 36? :r
> 
> So it won't be that strange when I order 5 or 10 of them later tonight -
> 
> Ron


5 or 10, no problem but that guy that ordered 36 hadda wait til I got 'em from the factory and even they were outta stock. 36 corn cobs is a lotta' corn cobs! And they were all the same model too.


----------



## Tech Theatre Man (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the good info.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought 6 cobs from Frenchy and I love them. They get smoked a whole lot more than my briars. I smoked three bowls out of one last night. I did sand the exterior and interior of my cobs though when I bought them.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'd say give it 24 hrs rest and you'll have a pleasant smoking cob, so have 3 or 4 of them is ideal... My cobs get smoked alot and are always a fine smoke.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I love cobs. I can abuse them and smoke whatever I want and when I finally burn it out I just go to CVS and pick up another one for $5.


----------

